# Hatched a pigeon -How to feed- I'm Rusty



## chickenzoo (May 31, 2008)

I forgot a friend gave me a pigeon egg to hatch, until it did! i use to hand feed cockatiels and parrots but it's been awhile. How often do I need to start feeding this little one. I haven't even heard it peep yet. I have it in a chick brooder at 98 degrees. I have the Exact formula. I am not comfortable with tube feeding. I have always used a syringe. Do they also feed through the night too? I've given it a little bit but I'm afraid of over doing it, it's so little.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Read this over*

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/handfeedinghelp.htm

After you read it, you may have questions. Have you hand fed a pigeon before?


----------



## chickenzoo (May 31, 2008)

Charis said:


> http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/handfeedinghelp.htm
> 
> After you read it, you may have questions. Have you hand fed a pigeon before?


I've never fed a pigeon,only a young dove & parrots, but not this young.
Some say you do not feed at night, is this true? Do you start feeding right after they hatch or do they absorb the egg like my baby chicks?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Personally, I would feed at night for the first 5 days or so. A really important thing to remember is this...never had new food to old food that's already in the crop. Let the crop empty before each feeding. I can't tell you how long that will be but when they are very young, such as this one, not a long time . 
I have heard different opinions about when to feed. A breeder I called a long time ago said that the parents don't feed for the first 24 hours. I have observed parents feeding sooner than that. The first one I hand raised was probably 12 hours old when she came to me. I fed her right away.
Using a syringe is fine and that's what I do at this age.


----------



## chickenzoo (May 31, 2008)

Charis said:


> Personally, I would feed at night for the first 5 days or so. A really important thing to remember is this...never had new food to old food that's already in the crop. Let the crop empty before each feeding. I can't tell you how long that will be but when they are very young, such as this one, not a long time .
> I have heard different opinions about when to feed. A breeder I called a long time ago said that the parents don't feed for the first 24 hours. I have observed parents feeding sooner than that. The first one I hand raised was probably 12 hours old when she came to me. I fed her right away.
> Using a syringe is fine and that's what I do at this age.


Thank you for your help. it's still alive this morning so i guess I didn't kill it. I fed at 12 then again at 5. It's hard to figure out how big the crop should be on this little thing.It's not real active at feeding time, so I give a little at a time. when should I expect it to "liven up" when feeding? I'm use to baby chicks being so active,it's been awhile since I reared one this helpless,ha Ha


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good morning. I've onlly got a few minutes..................baby pigeons are totally helpless and quiet for the first week or so. After that they'll liven up a bit. Sleep and eat...........that's all this one will do. As long as it's fed, it should be just fine.


----------



## chickenzoo (May 31, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Good morning. I've onlly got a few minutes..................baby pigeons are totally helpless and quiet for the first week or so. After that they'll liven up a bit. Sleep and eat...........that's all this one will do. As long as it's fed, it should be just fine.


Thank you


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome,

I don't know if this is mentioned anywhere, but make sure to keep the baby warm and out of any air drafts. It's crucial to them digesting and thriving.


----------



## chickenzoo (May 31, 2008)

I have it in a chicken incubator set up as a brooder at 99 degrees.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

chickenzoo said:


> Thank you for your help. it's still alive this morning so i guess I didn't kill it. I fed at 12 then again at 5. It's hard to figure out how big the crop should be on this little thing.It's not real active at feeding time, so I give a little at a time. when should I expect it to "liven up" when feeding? I'm use to baby chicks being so active,it's been awhile since I reared one this helpless,ha Ha


At this point, you should only be feeding about 1cc at a time.
Remember...only feed after the crop has emptied.
Has the baby pooped yet? If not, you will need to simulate the baby's bottom, with a warm wet cloth until it poops for the first time. After that, it should poop without your assistance.


----------



## chickenzoo (May 31, 2008)

Sadly it past today. It seemed fine after it's last feeding but still was very sluggish. It still managed to crawl all over the brooder yet it felt as if it was not feeding well. i remember my cockatiels being more active when feeding. I might not have done it right, I feel very sad....I was looking forward to seeing it grow but I'm afraid to try again. Thank you to those who responded and tried to help.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

chickenzoo said:


> Sadly it past today. It seemed fine after it's last feeding but still was very sluggish. It still managed to crawl all over the brooder yet it felt as if it was not feeding well. i remember my cockatiels being more active when feeding. I might not have done it right, I feel very sad....I was looking forward to seeing it grow but I'm afraid to try again. Thank you to those who responded and tried to help.


Sorry to hear the baby didn't make it. It's REALLY tough to raise a baby pigeon from the egg. I personally have never tried it. I've raised them from about 7 days old and the difference in a 1 day old and a 7 day old is amazing......
I would advise against "trying it again".........not because you necessarily did anything wrong, but just simply due to the fact that it's not really something that anyone should set out to do. If there's no choice, then of course you gotta try, but it's best left to the pigeon parents to raise. They know better than us MOST of the time.
Thanks for giving it your best shot. There's a dozen different things that could have gone wrong and 11 of them wouldn't have been your fault.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Sorry to hear the baby didn't make it. It's REALLY tough to raise a baby pigeon from the egg. I personally have never tried it. I've raised them from about 7 days old and the difference in a 1 day old and a 7 day old is amazing......
> I would advise against "trying it again".........not because you necessarily did anything wrong, but just simply due to the fact that it's not really something that anyone should set out to do. If there's no choice, then of course you gotta try, but it's best left to the pigeon parents to raise. They know better than us MOST of the time.
> Thanks for giving it your best shot. There's a dozen different things that could have gone wrong and 11 of them wouldn't have been your fault.


I'm so sorry.
I agree with Renee. Birds are best left to be raised by their parents unless that is not an option.
I have raised them form just a few hours old and not had a problem but it made me very nervous.


----------



## chickenzoo (May 31, 2008)

My friend gave me the little one's parents, and she already has an egg. Hopefully she will set and hatch it and I'll get to see it grow.... Thank you for your help


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry the baby didn't make it. In the future I recommend keeping it at 78-85 degrees and no warmer, I believe that is the best temperature if memory serves.


----------

